# New Zealand, WHERE DO YOU KEEP THE MUD PANS!?!



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

So i brought all my tools with me to NZ with the exception of a few:

- hawk (it was time for a new one)
- mud pan (same as above
- sandpaper/sponges

i've been able to locate a hawk (after much effort!) & sandpaper. BUT NOBODY HAS AN F'ing MUD PAN! I thought i would be finding mud pans left & right. I'm terrified of what else i'm not going to be able to find in the future.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't say I've ever heard of anyone using them here...Try swiping the wife's baking pan, don't forget to smear a little butter on it to avoid sticking :thumbsup:. I'm surprised about finding a hawk, they are everywhere, even the grocery store might have them. Look up the yellow pages for a drywall supplier, but look under "plaster & plasterboard manufacturers & suppliers".


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> So i brought all my tools with me to NZ with the exception of a few:
> 
> - hawk (it was time for a new one)
> - mud pan (same as above
> ...


 
Be Afraid. be very afraid, Told you nz was behind with drywall stuff, dont bother trying to talk to the shop people they know f all, Welcome to NZ its 1940 in drywall years.

I have pans and use them regularly, after 10 years on the hawk. I tend to use both now.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahaha. hahaha. hahahaha. thats funny. i was wondering how you were making out down there. how the f**k are you supposed to wipe down without a pan? hahahahaha. its always the one stupid thing you don't bring that you need. hope your having fun there.......in WINTER! now you get to have two winters in a row.Yaaaaaaaaayyyyy! i'll be in rossland on the weekend. looking forward to getting out of the city. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha. hahaha. hahahaha. thats funny. i was wondering how you were making out down there. how the f**k are you supposed to wipe down without a pan? hahahahaha. its always the one stupid thing you don't bring that you need. hope your having fun there.......in WINTER! now you get to have two winters in a row.Yaaaaaaaaayyyyy! i'll be in rossland on the weekend. looking forward to getting out of the city. :thumbsup:


Winters here arnt even close to as cold as in canada? we dont need snow shoes just to get out of bed. 
Hawk and trowel with thick arse mud is the norm here.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

cazna said:


> Winters here arnt even close to as cold as in canada? we dont need snow shoes just to get out of bed.
> Hawk and trowel with thick arse mud is the norm here.


i can already see the look on their faces when they see how thin i mix my taping mud. oh ya, and i have yet to see any taping mud, just 'finish' & 'all-purpose'. i was so glad to see it in pails and not just powder form.

i'm seeing waaay to many of those old metal corner beads. I've seen the paper/metal at only 1 store. *shivers*


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

a store called 'Trowel Trades' (.co.nz) has said they could order a mud pan in for me. Holy crap thank god. I'm seriously thinking of selling all my tools out here for more than I can replace them all new in Canada when go back in a year. Until then i'll go flip burgers or take up professional relaxation. i'm really nervous. oh and i saw a roll of straight-flex. that made me smile. no No-Coat though. bummer.

Enjoy Rossland while you can. We are 90% decided that we don't want to live anywhere else and will probably be back within a year.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> a store called 'Trowel Trades' (.co.nz) has said they could order a mud pan in for me. Holy crap thank god. I'm seriously thinking of selling all my tools out here for more than I can replace them all new in Canada when go back in a year. Until then i'll go flip burgers or take up professional relaxation. i'm really nervous. oh and i saw a roll of straight-flex. that made me smile. no No-Coat though. bummer.
> 
> Enjoy Rossland while you can. We are 90% decided that we don't want to live anywhere else and will probably be back within a year.


No coats here, and the paper face metal trims, its all here if you look hard, but if your working with others i dout very much your methods will be execpted, you better get use to a hard day shoving thick mud around with hawk and trowel,
I hawk and troweled it for 10 years but got bored to hell and you dont have to look far on the net to see all these strange bizar tools in action, Its been nearly 3 years for me on the auto tools and its like trying to walk again, No one to show you or ask, and a limited supply of mud to try, thank god for usg and drywall direct, go Nick. Most of the shop owners havent a clue, thinning mud to slop is the hardest thing to get the head around but starting to have success now and never would i go back, never.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*We ship to NZ *



McDusty said:


> So i brought all my tools with me to NZ with the exception of a few:
> 
> - hawk (it was time for a new one)
> - mud pan (same as above
> ...


Advance has been making Mud Pans in the USA for many a years - since 1922 in fact. They have private labeled Mud Pans for all the top brands over the years, and still do for a few of them. High quality, high value:
http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/mud-pans

FYI, Since Advance is an "All American" brand, we are offering a 10% off sale on all products from Advance through Memorial Day Weekend.

http://www.walltools.com/store/brands/advance/


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

that's all fine and dandy but i'm in new zealand so that helps me about as much as a kick in the junk.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

McDusty said:


> that's all fine and dandy but i'm in new zealand so that helps me about as much as a kick in the junk.


Dern man your in a tight spot !!!!!!!!!!

NEVER EVER LEAVE YOUR TOOLS AT HOME !!!!!!!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't help but wonder what you NZ guys charge. With it being so far behind regarding the drywall trade you guys should go after the high end contractors since you know all the cutting edge stuff. If you guys make enough there maybe I'll show up with the family so that on my off time I can go after one of those glorious red stags.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

the scene out here is still no where near as bad as when i did some taping in Siberia. at least they had mud pans.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> I can't help but wonder what you NZ guys charge. With it being so far behind regarding the drywall trade you guys should go after the high end contractors since you know all the cutting edge stuff. If you guys make enough there maybe I'll show up with the family so that on my off time I can go after one of those glorious red stags.


Cutting edge? ...We wear grass skirts and work on straw huts here:lol:. Bring a spare set of tools to sell when you get here, you would make more money selling the tools than using them .


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i really just want to get to work already. i have to wait another week until we get our place in Wanaka and then hit the pavement looking for a contractor to give me a chance.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

McDusty said:


> i really just want to get to work already. i have to wait another week until we get our place in Wanaka and then hit the pavement looking for a contractor to give me a chance.


 Give "Mike Eaden Builder" a ring, He was in Wanaka but I have an idea he may have moved to Hawea, good bloke and easy to work for.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wanaka Brrr, Go check out the toy and vehicle musuem its great, but stay away from that *#!&# maze at puzzle world, it defeated me? well it did start to rain.
Queenstown might have more work for you dusty, bigger and busier place.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Cutting edge? ...We wear grass skirts and work on straw huts here:lol:. Bring a spare set of tools to sell when you get here, you would make more money selling the tools than using them .


It can get competitive alright, the housing companys play whos the cheapest and no one wins, they get a bad finished house and the contractor and homeowner gets shafted.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

well Trowel Trades was supposed to order a mud pan for me... i called them back today and he said "oh, i meant to call you back, we can't get them."
Thanks ass hat.

#@$#@($!!!

Nick @ Drywalldirect here i come... you better have one or i'm going to the cooking isle and making my own ghetto one.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

nick, you are the man.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> nick, you are the man.


Yes he is dusty, stick with him and it will be all good.
The smaller guy trys harder, the bigger companys employ people that are only there to eat there lunch, even then they piss off somewhere else.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> No coats here, and the paper face metal trims, its all here if you look hard, but if your working with others i dout very much your methods will be execpted, you better get use to a hard day shoving thick mud around with hawk and trowel,
> I hawk and troweled it for 10 years but got bored to hell and you dont have to look far on the net to see all these strange bizar tools in action, Its been nearly 3 years for me on the auto tools and its like trying to walk again, No one to show you or ask, and a limited supply of mud to try, thank god for usg and drywall direct, go Nick. Most of the shop owners havent a clue, thinning mud to slop is the hardest thing to get the head around but starting to have success now and never would i go back, never.


Thanks for this post,,,, I was the same way,,,,,, and don't give up man,,,, a machine wil ALWAYS do a better job than a hand will. I still carry my hawk and trowel, just for the hard asses that think I don't KNOW how to finish,,, LOL


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep shes a hard road but each day is getting better and better, I can hardly believe how much i can do now? Rock on Capt :thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope everyone outside of NZ is sitting down because what i'm about to say will shock you...

I went to buy a Hyde hawk from Trowel Trades ($34) and behind the counter he has boxes ect...

Northstar 10" - $700
Northstar 12" - $760
Northstar Pump... are you ready for this... $1200!


i almost **** myself. anyone in NZ want to start a manufacturing business with me? I told the guy behind the counter that Northstar is a Canadian company and what they are worth in Canada. Needless to say I think he realizes that I won't be buying anything from them. Cheaper to pay the shipping from all-wall for christ sake.

i had been warned about insane prices, but didn't fully believe it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey you forgot to add $3500 for a bazooka.
I get some stuff from All Wall but you have to remember the exchange rate, plus customs keep all goods over the value of $400 until you pay them an extra 12.5% of what you ordered plus fees. Then they will send them on to you, and come oct it will be 15% extra.

Its around $13,000 for a full set.

How about a muddrunner for $2700??

Welcome to nz McDusty, Once you get over the cost of tools its a great place to be.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I hate to say I told you so Mcdusty but :whistling2:.....I told you so. 
I think thats why we are so slow to catch up on the rest of the world, if a tool helps you earn money faster then they really make you pay for it.... then they make money faster than you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Man, that sucks !!!!!!!!!

Can't you get on the net and find a way around it??? 

Don't know what you guys are haveing to put up with, but it seems like a real pisser !!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Shucks McDusty. It would be awful nice of someone in your family to "gift" you a set of used ebay tools. Maybe one package at a time for customs sake.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Capt
There isnt much we can do to lower the costs, yes its cheaper to buy overseas but customs want there GST which is Goods and Services Tax which will be 15% extra soon, plus big shipping costs. so you do save a little by bringing in your own gear but it isnt much.

Im watching this space for McDustys views on our ways of doing things, that will be interesting.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

What about that, IS it possible for someone to "mail" you a package, and get around cusroms???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not sure on that one, i suppose you could but maybe it would have to be decleared if valued over $400?? maybe you could try and pull that trick McDusty, Good thinking Capt but im sure customs will have some surprise waiting.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

cazna said:


> Hey you forgot to add $3500 for a bazooka.
> I get some stuff from All Wall but you have to remember the exchange rate, plus customs keep all goods over the value of $400 until you pay them an extra 12.5% of what you ordered plus fees. Then they will send them on to you, and come oct it will be 15% extra.
> 
> Its around $13,000 for a full set.
> ...


 
Wow, I see why you went with the goldblatt stuff. I would too.. thats insane..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Wow, I see why you went with the goldblatt stuff. I would too.. thats insane..


The only choice i had at the time was order a set of never seen tape tech for $13k or drive 4,5 hrs and pick up a set of goldblatt for $7k, didnt know any different so goldblatt it was. Dont regret it for one second either.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

well... i'm going to say it... you guys here in NZ are officially insane.

i've talked to 4 contractors/worked for 2 of them and you all tape in with Fastset90, then coat the house with Fastset90, then 2 coats of all-purpose on top of that. why why why why why? oh and nobody heats their job sites, on the labels for all the materials it says 'maintain at least 10degrees'... i have been able to see my breath for the last 7 days on the job. Fastset90 hardens... but it doesn't dry so there is no reason behind using it. Old metal corner beads... it's worse than 1980's out here, it's like the 50's.

i'm at an internet cafe so i'm keeping this brief.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah keep it coming Mc Dusty :thumbup:

Well i dont know about the two top coats of all purpose? When i was on the hawk and trowel i and everyone else i knew doing it was doing 2 coats of tradeset, 45,90, or 150, followed by one coat of all purpose.

The reason behind the two coats of tradeset is so you can get the two coats on not have to wait for it to dry and then hit it with the all purpose, i always just left it for as long as it needed to dry, over the weekend or a week, it does work fine as long as its had enough time to dry. 

And the metal corner bead?? well i stopped using that 10 years ago and dont know anyone else who does, must be the thing for where you are, which happens to be the coldest part of the country but also one of the warmest in summer.

Its all good McDusty it does work out as you will see, it just primitive as you were warned about, hard to believe till you see it though isnt it.
At least you have work, sounds like some others on this forum arnt so lucky.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

McDusty - In this country you are supposed to supply your own heating...dunno about the plaster but whisky works for me. Why are you doing it different than you normally would? if any of the builders are trying to tell you how to do your job then tell them to stick it up their A-Hole.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to do a job from start to finish yet. I've been working with the 'gib stoppers' that already started the jobs. as soon as i get my own job i'm using nothing but air dry compound & heaters. i'll finish a house in 4 days rather than the 8-10 it seems to be taking these guys. i ran into a 'stopper' next door to one of the jobs, he said he had been in the house for a month! and he has the boxes.

this monkey i worked with yesterday has it all first coated before he even tapes in his angles. 'it does a better job, the tapes don't shrink back into the recess'.

unimpressed.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you will be struggling to get a house finished at this time of year with air drying compounds in 4 days, but you are from canada so your use to the cold i guess, And whats wrong with taping all the flats before the angles??? i do that to so the angles sit flatter and overlap the flats for strength too, I tend to run the flats, then corners, then angles and trims, you must know something i dont?? Do tell McDusty.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> I think you will be struggling to get a house finished at this time of year with air drying compounds in 4 days, but you are from canada so your use to the cold i guess, And whats wrong with taping all the flats before the angles??? i do that to so the angles sit flatter and overlap the flats for strength too, I tend to run the flats, then corners, then angles and trims, you must know something i dont?? Do tell McDusty.


Me too. I bed the flats before I tape the corners and angles. I bed the flats before i put the beads on too.


----------

